# Does anything help grow hair faster?? (but only on your scalp)



## dizzy_lizzy (Oct 20, 2007)

I really wish my hair was about 6 inches longer......I heard taking biotin helps but I have very little body hair and would like to keep it that way!! I don't want hair anywhere else but my scalp growing!!!

ANything?

Thanks!


----------



## luxotika (Oct 20, 2007)

Prenatal vitamins are supposed to help, but I am not sure if you should take them if you are not pregnant. There may be a thread on this already....


----------



## dizzy_lizzy (Oct 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *luxotika* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Prenatal vitamins are supposed to help, but I am not sure if you should take them if you are not pregnant. There may be a thread on this already.... hmm really? maybe they are like biotin, where everything grows. i was thinking more along the terms of topical treatments. i heard somewhere frequent washing helps hair grow faster? scalp massages? =P


----------



## Nox (Oct 20, 2007)

Biotin will definitely help the quality of your hair, skin and nails. You will notice the high quality of new growth witthing a couple weeks from when you first start taking it. Also MSM (a dietary supplement) may be taken to boost things up a bit. However, I am very leery of saying that something can make hair growth faster beyond what the highest capacity for growth speed is for you.


----------



## Ricci (Oct 20, 2007)

Using this shampoo had tremendoulsy help grow my hair

*Aura*

Amazon.com: Aura Spa - Hair Care / Personal Care: Health &amp; Personal Care

Its Chemical free as well


----------



## fawp (Oct 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *luxotika* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Prenatal vitamins are supposed to help, but I am not sure if you should take them if you are not pregnant. There may be a thread on this already.... There's a vitamin called "Hair, Skin, and Nails" which is basically a lower-dose prenatal vitamin designed for everyday use. It works great. I immediately saw a huge difference in the rate of my hair growth. Also, massage your scalp whenever you can. It will stimulate the blood flow to your scalp and help your hair to grow faster and healthier.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Oct 21, 2007)

I was looking around because after i had bleached my hair a while black, it thinned out alot and i wanted to try helping it grow back so when i was looking around, a few sites actually said taking prenatal vitamins work. Don't see the harm in taking them even though you're not pregnant, they're just vitamins.


----------



## fawp (Oct 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *puncturedskirt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I was looking around because after i had bleached my hair a while black, it thinned out alot and i wanted to try helping it grow back so when i was looking around, a few sites actually said taking prenatal vitamins work. Don't see the harm in taking them even though you're not pregnant, they're just vitamins. There's no harm in it but they are pretty strong and a lot of women become sick from them. Even women who are pregnant. If you're going to take them for an extended amount of time, it's better to go with a lower dose.


----------



## bottletree (Oct 28, 2007)

scalp massages will increase bloodflow, your hair will be healthier and it could stiulate dormant cells to start producing hair.


----------



## speedy (Oct 28, 2007)

Silica helps hair grow faster too.


----------



## cherry_starr (Oct 28, 2007)

bottletree is right, brushing your hair more frequently, or using a head massager will increase your hair growth =)


----------



## enyadoresme (Oct 28, 2007)

lol at "only on your scalp"


----------



## Blue_eyes (Oct 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Faith-Abigail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif There's a vitamin called "Hair, Skin, and Nails" which is basically a lower-dose prenatal vitamin designed for everyday use. It works great. I immediately saw a huge difference in the rate of my hair growth. Also, massage your scalp whenever you can. It will stimulate the blood flow to your scalp and help your hair to grow faster and healthier. Tried " hair skin and nails" didnt work for me


----------



## pixie (Oct 29, 2007)

My hair grows horribly slow. I've been taking biotin, Omega-3, a daily vitamin and switched to a sulfate-free shampoo. I swear I see a difference in how fast it's growing... but not sure which to attribute it to.


----------



## Sloe Gin (Oct 30, 2007)

You can't make hair grow faster. How fast your hair grows, is set in the genes. You can increase the condition of the hair that does grow - by taking multi vitamins.

But all the ones that claim to make your hair grow faster, are all rubbish. There's no such thing. Sorry!


----------



## Noir Sakura (Oct 30, 2007)

I agree with Sloe Gin. If your hair is already at it's genetic maximum growth rate, you can't get it to grow faster. You just will have to wait and retain all your length. The average for hair growth is 6 inches per year, so that's about how long it'll take.


----------



## emih19 (Nov 21, 2007)

*just try take a multivit daily

*scalp massages/excerise this is for blood stimulation

*water intake

*eat healthy

*try to not wear your ends put but keep them in a bun

*use less manipulation (be gentle with your hair)


----------



## farris2 (Nov 22, 2007)

milk makes my hair and nails grow pretty quick


----------



## mowgli (Nov 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Sloe Gin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You can't make hair grow faster. How fast your hair grows, is set in the genes. You can increase the condition of the hair that does grow - by taking multi vitamins.But all the ones that claim to make your hair grow faster, are all rubbish. There's no such thing. Sorry!

Thats not actually true, if that was the case, hair would always grow at a constant rate. Clearly environmental factors make difference. I havent consciously tried to get my hair to grow more quickly, but I have noticed that some times, probably depending on my diet, vitamin intake etc, my hair grows faster than other times.
Its just finding the right combination of external factors that work for you. A good start would be vitamins. Not sure about how effective topical stuff is, except for strong stuff like Regaine (which also works on the principle of supplying extra blood and nutrients to the follicles).


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Nov 26, 2007)

if you use a conditioner that is minty it should help cause it increases circulation in your scalp


----------



## cassie4mark (Dec 2, 2007)

I actually would recommend taking Biotin... I promise I didn't notice any other noticeable hair growth except _maybe_ above the lip... and i'm pretty sure that it was only noticeable to me. But yeah I actually purchased Biotin because I'd heard from a pharmacist speaking about breast cancer that it really did help cancer patients grow their hair back.. I think it took at least a month before I noticed any difference but my hair really did grow faster than normal. My family and friends have both commented on how long its gotten so I think you should give it a try.

I also took a daily multivitamin and fish oil supplement while taking the biotin and I'm sure those also had something to do with the hair growth as well.

good luck!


----------

